# Navarre Beach Pier 3/26



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Slow in the morning but by about 3pm, the Spanish made an appearance and everyone was catching. Medium to extra large sizes in the mix. They were taking live baits and gotchas. I got one medium size in the early morning on a pomp jig just past the first bar. Also got one blue and a Cero Mackerel...didn't know those came up this far north but it was def a Cero. Tons of bait fish everywhere at the end. Saw a few guys pulling up a few Sheepshead. Overall, a good day :thumbup:


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice report


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Got a pic of that Cero?


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like a fun day!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

wow nice report man i would like to see a pic of the cero mackeral, it's the first i've heard of that species mackeral


----------

